# Standard Tests



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

What are the standard tests to rule out colon polyps, ulcers, twisted colon?I have a feeling "colonoscopy" is going to be one of the answers.Are there less invasive tests they can do?


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Hi.There are many tests to check out your GI tract. Yes, the colonoscopy is one of them. I'll break them down by region so it's easier:Colon: colonoscopy - gets all the way through the colon and into the last part of the small bowel (usually).Flexible sigmoidoscopy - goes 1/3 into the colon, the colonoscopy's little brotherBarium enima - exactly what it sounds like, then they take x-rays of your colon and look for abnormalities that the barium will show.Small Intestine:Colonoscopy - if it can get to the last part of the terminal ileum, good for diagnosing crohn's disease.Small Bowel Follow Through - you drink barium, then they "follow" it through your small intestines. Much like the enema, will show ulceration, fistula's, narrowing of the bowel walls.Upper Endoscopy - hose down the throat, gets through the stomach to the first part of the small bowel.Capsule Endoscopy - new technology, where you swallow a pill camera that travels through your GI tract, taking about 50,000 pictures that it transmits to a belt you wear all day. Very cool, but not covered by a lot of insurance. Good at diagnosing small bowel crohn's.Abdominal UltrasoundAbdominal CT Scan with Contrast - again you have to drink barium, then get an injection via an IV site of contrast that helps differentiate organs in the abdomen. Good at finding abscesses, fistulas, inflammed lymph nodes and other complications outside the GI tract.Hope this helps







I've had them all except for the upper endoscopy and capsule endoscopy. 2 of everything else, so if you have questions about them let me know. The SBFT was the first thing to diagnose my small bowel crohn's disease.


----------

